# eclipse mp3 player



## HONEYBEE143 (Apr 8, 2011)

it turns on ,my computer says there is music stored on it .but when i try to listen to it says there are no files how do i fix this ,or should i just return it and get a new one


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello and welcome.

How new is it? What software are you using to put the music on the device? What software came with the device?


----------

